# Soap Cutter



## Truly (Oct 26, 2007)

I found this picture of a heavy duty cutter to cut large squares of soap into bars.

It wouldn't be too hard to make if one has the right tools to tighten the wires.

That do ya'll think?

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

If you can make a good quality one that is cheaper than the tank I will gladly buy from you, so let me know! I'm dreaming of a tank right now!

Bethany


----------



## Truly (Oct 26, 2007)

hmm, that picture is too small. Let's see if I can enlarge it.

Well, that didn't work. Let's see if I can describe it.

It's a rectangular frame with wires running horizontally and vertically, forming small rectangles. You lay the frame over the soap, then press down, pushing the wires thru the soap. This way your whole piece is cut in one motion.

If you made a huge cube of soap, you could use this from three different directions to make several layers of cut soap in just three cuts. (Kind of like when you cube cheese.)

One would have to make this to suit their own slab or log size.

It just seemed like a good option for making several cuts simultaneously.


----------



## dblvon (Dec 13, 2007)

I think, if that is made like the tank, then those are guitar strings.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

you use piano wire


----------



## Truly (Oct 26, 2007)

So are there any carpenters here that think they might be able to do something like this?

I know I could, eventually. But if someone with more experience could prolly do it faster and more efficiently. :help


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I need a better picture. LOL

One of my goals this year is to find a way to cut even bars. My logs won't fit in a mitre box (too tall). Plus I want to try using a slab mold and there is no way I'll be able to cut that straight. Dh might be able to build it if I can show him how.


----------



## Truly (Oct 26, 2007)

Since I can't get the picture bigger, here is the website.

http://soapequipment.com/mcutter/

You can click on the image for a larger picture. And look around for more info.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Have you seen the soaphutch cuter? Have you seen someone demo the tank? The gal I am visiting with had the tank, she is big like me....5'7" maybe 200 pounds, and pushing the tank through 25 pounds of soap is a two man job. She can not do it on her own. I helped her cut two batches. The tank cuts the block into slabs, and then logs, you then take the logs to ANOTHER CUTTER to then cut them into bars.

Watch the tutorial video's on soaphutch.com they are a bear to find, but they have them on their molds and on their cutter. Even a big time soaper on soapdish said if she had her druthers she wished she would have started with the big slab molds and this cutter. Using it to cut big slabs into small loaves, into bars with just one cutter. Vicki


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> Have you seen the soaphutch cuter? Have you seen someone demo the tank? The gal I am visiting with had the tank, she is big like me....5'7" maybe 200 pounds, and pushing the tank through 25 pounds of soap is a two man job. She can not do it on her own. I helped her cut two batches. The tank cuts the block into slabs, and then logs, you then take the logs to ANOTHER CUTTER to then cut them into bars.
> 
> Watch the tutorial video's on soaphutch.com they are a bear to find, but they have them on their molds and on their cutter. Even a big time soaper on soapdish said if she had her druthers she wished she would have started with the big slab molds and this cutter. Using it to cut big slabs into small loaves, into bars with just one cutter. Vicki


The "tank" I am referring to cuts logs into bars. Doesn't cut slabs. I can't remember the manufacturer, it sells for $275 or so. I'm going to hunt for it and give a link. I think we are talking about two seperate things.

ETA - I found the link For crafts sake makes it - 
http://www.forcraftssake.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=7_8&products_id=20

Bethany


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I've been considering the soaphutch cutter myself. It will cut slabs into logs then logs into bars and sizing is all adjustable if I remember correctly. I don't think I'll ever soap blocks.

Kalne


----------



## lynpea (Oct 26, 2007)

My dilemma is i can't make up my mind as to which one I want. I had settled on the tank, but now I keep reading and changing my mind!


----------

